# "You're such a showoff..."



## Rook (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi all,

So yeah, it gets on my nerves when someone tells me that  I'll usually ignore whoever tells me that. Has anyone told you that before? If so, how'd you react?

~Rook

(I hope this doesn't belong somewhere else... I apologize in advance.)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 18, 2009)

Off topic section probably. 

Anyway, I normally don't really say anything. But if they're really bugging me, I'll say 'ur mom' or something like that and walk away. Real mature. lol..


----------



## Athefre (Nov 18, 2009)

I always hide my cube when non-family members get near me. Too many emotions, praise, jealousy, and of course the people that think I am showing off and even occasionaly actually say it to me.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 18, 2009)

Since many people at my school can solve them, it's not that big of a deal... & whenever I go out in public other times, people just say that's cool or good job.


----------



## goatseforever (Nov 18, 2009)

What have we learned about bringing your Rubik's cubes with you to Junior prom?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 18, 2009)

When I had a store bought, people got amazed. Then it went down to just "Cool". Now they say "Stop showing off. We know you can solve it in 30 seconds" Even when I brung a DIY, people didn't care. So I bring an Eastsheen 4x4x4 and BOOM. Back to being popular! Since I have a lot of puzzles out there, I can pretty much be famous for a few dacades.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 18, 2009)

I usually get adulation. Not often do I get the showing off comments. But if/when I do, if it comes to me, I make a comment about the person trying to show off to their friends by being a 'badass' or something which usually shuts them up. Or I just give them a glare and let it go. It's really not worth my time to get into an argument with someone thinks I'm showing off for solving a cube. Or as it is usually, a Megaminx.


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 18, 2009)

^^Worst mind set ever.(one above hawks) Here's mine, do what you have a passion for, and screw what people think of you.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah, people say that to me. I fail to see any reason why I should care.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 18, 2009)

Here is the reply: "Well unlike you probably think, I have somewhat of a social life so practicing when I'm waiting for something/someone is perfectly logical. Practice makes perfect"


----------



## blah (Nov 18, 2009)

Disclaimer: This post isn't directed at anyone specific.

Before blaming anyone else, think about the way you present yourself while you cube. What is the _real_ reason you cube in public? Is it really practice? Do you really not have enough time to practice in private that you _have_ to do it in public? Or do you just want the attention? If it's the latter - if what you want is for people to notice you and praise you for what you do, then calling you a show-off isn't a complete untruth.


----------



## Edward (Nov 18, 2009)

If you're like me, you dont really care about what people think about the cube. Ive had people at school call me a showoff, and all I have to do turn around.

@blah: I would hope most people cube in public because its fun. I like cubing outside because of just that, I'm out of my stuffy room.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 18, 2009)

I like cubing in public, mostly because it helps me cube better under pressure or when I know there are people watching. 
It also helps stop me from dying of boredom, and if I get some admiring girls thronging me, well, that's just a bonus .

If someone says I'm a showoff, so what? Why do I care what they think? They probably can't solve a Rubik's cube, so their opinion really doesn't matter.

If Yu, Erik, or someone like that came up to me and told me I was showing off, I'd probably stop, at least until I found somewhere else to cube.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 18, 2009)

blah said:


> Disclaimer: This post isn't directed at anyone specific.
> 
> Before blaming anyone else, think about the way you present yourself while you cube. What is the _real_ reason you cube in public? Is it really practice? Do you really not have enough time to practice in private that you _have_ to do it in public? Or do you just want the attention? If it's the latter - if what you want is for people to notice you and praise you for what you do, then calling you a show-off isn't a complete untruth.



Actually, I hate practicing at home. Reason being? I have terrible, TERRIBLE yellow lighting. On the bus to class each day, I have sunlight. Before or after class it's too dark in the winter to use sunlight.


----------



## Zubon (Nov 18, 2009)

I also hate the lighting in my house but I really never practice my cube in front of people. The main problem is the clacking noise that gets everyone's attention. If I have a long flight, I sometimes cube but I make sure it is only during the day and I am not annoying anyone.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

I hate cubing in public!
When I'm on my way to meetups, I play with my cube and hide it in my bag.
Mum: Why?
Me: Why what?
Mum: Why you don't bring it out and then play the cubick?
Me: It's Rubiks mum. Nah.. I don't because then everyone will start staring at me and it's really embarrassing. 
Mum: But why? Why it embarrass? You have to be proud that you can solve the Cubick!
Me: Don't worry mum. 
*Puts cube back in bag and stays silent for the rest of the train ride*

Later on the train ride home with my friend
We take out our cubes and start cubing. Everyone watched us. Asked us questions and blah blah blah....
Mum starts blabbering on about before:
Mum: See? Your friend don't even care! Why do you?
Me: I felt embarrassed when they were looking. :S
Mum: That's it I won't say anything anymore. Nothing will change you..
*oh REALLY?*


I think this is almost completely off topic to this thread. Sorry


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Nov 18, 2009)

I either just ignore them, or tell them "they're just jealous" which I think is true most of the time.

I know this other guy at my school who can solve it, but it takes him like 10mins. Whenever I start cubing and he's around he calls me a showoff. But whenever I see him solving it, it's always in front of people, never by himself.

I usually don't cube much in public anyway, but I sometimes cube at school when I'm bored. I try not too pull it out too much though, because its really annoying when people ask to play with it. I used to let people play around with it all the time, until my stickers started peeling off quickly, every time I gave it to someone they would be turning really slow and still pop it, and people dropped it as well. Now I never let anyone touch my cube except close friends.

Its too embarrassing in public when people start staring at you...


----------



## ShortRubiksFreak (Nov 18, 2009)

@ AndyRoo789
I HATE it when people drop mine. a few of my cubes have been broken from it which is why i only ever bring my old one to school now. just the other day one of my cubes were completely destroyed. they put whiteout on the centers and filled it with water and who knows what else. needless to say i made them buy me another one


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Nov 18, 2009)

ShortRubiksFreak said:


> @ AndyRoo789
> I HATE it when people drop mine. a few of my cubes have been broken from it which is why i only ever bring my old one to school now. just the other day one of my cubes were completely destroyed. they put whiteout on the centers and filled it with water and who knows what else. needless to say i made them buy me another one



Ouch.. Cubes have feelings too...

Good job making them buy you a new one


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

ShortRubiksFreak said:


> @ AndyRoo789
> I HATE it when people drop mine. a few of my cubes have been broken from it which is why i only ever bring my old one to school now. just the other day one of my cubes were completely destroyed. they put whiteout on the centers and filled it with water and who knows what else. needless to say i made them buy me another one



How Cruel
It was a cube! What has a cube ever done to them to make them do that??


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 18, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> I hate cubing in public!
> When I'm on my way to meetups, I play with my cube and hide it in my bag.
> Mum: Why?
> Me: Why what?
> ...



Lol, I find no problem in cubing in public. That was funny. Btw, you correct your mum saying Cubick, but then you say Rubiks. Lol


----------



## Shmekekey (Nov 18, 2009)

If someone walks in and says it, I usually just say "i was doing this before you came in, so bite me"

or something to that effect


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 18, 2009)

I often cube on the bus to school and back.
Why? Because I don't have anything to do in those two hours and I can use some practice.

and people can't say I'm showing off because lately I've been just be practicing/learning new PLLS, rarely totally scrambling the cube.


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 18, 2009)

Hmm, nobody called me a showoff before. My classmates are usually interested in cubing and want to learn how to do it. Why would people call you a showoff if you're just cubing occasionally from break to break? Are you sure you aren't putting in a little effort to get people's attention?

About cubing in public, it's so much fun  Some people just are too shy to say anything so they keep watching what I'm doing. There was this guy watching me do continuous T-Perms on a solved cube. He thought I was solving the cube and said "Wow, how can you always do it so fast?"


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 18, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Practice makes perfect"



See sig.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 18, 2009)

wasn't there already a "non-cubers say the darnest things" thread.

I believe that this is similar to that

Hence, this thread fails.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Nov 18, 2009)

I agree with what blah said earlier. Some of us cube in public for several reasons. If the main reason is to get attention or to strike up a conversation, then "showing off" is exactly what we are doing.

I usually only solve while my opponent is racking pool balls, or taking a bathroom break, or doing an obvious shot sequence at the pool table. I try not to be annoying and try to be quiet so my opponent has no idea I might be cubing. I also watch the opponent throughout his/her turn.

I admit I like the attention. Last night, as I was leaving, a friend saw me and explained to a newcomer that he should watch me solve the cube. So I did a few solves, letting them scramble my storebought. My solves were not fast by standards at this forum, but the audience was still fascinated at watching me solve.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 18, 2009)

blah said:


> Disclaimer: This post isn't directed at anyone specific.
> 
> Before blaming anyone else, think about the way you present yourself while you cube. What is the _real_ reason you cube in public? Is it really practice? Do you really not have enough time to practice in private that you _have_ to do it in public? Or do you just want the attention? If it's the latter - if what you want is for people to notice you and praise you for what you do, then calling you a show-off isn't a complete untruth.



Sounds like it was directed at me. And yeah there is not such thing as too much practice so waiting for some friends at a movie theatre and wipping out the cube isn't bad. I try to keep it hidden and normally do it under a table but ya know I don't care if someone thinks I am cause I'll probably never see them again.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 18, 2009)

blah said:


> What is the _real_ reason you cube in public? Is it really practice? Do you really not have enough time to practice in private that you _have_ to do it in public? Or do you just want the attention?



Neither. I see no good reason not to cube in public. I enjoy cubing. Why would the fact that I'm surrounded by people change that?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 18, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > What is the _real_ reason you cube in public? Is it really practice? Do you really not have enough time to practice in private that you _have_ to do it in public? Or do you just want the attention?
> ...


I liken it to something like a yo-yo. Any reason you shouldn't yo-yo in public, if that's what you like to do?


----------



## Muesli (Nov 19, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...


Yeah, but Yo-yoing is just showing off...



It looks bloody cool though.


----------



## brunson (Nov 19, 2009)

Yo-yoing is SOOO much cooler than pen spinning. ;-)


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Nov 19, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> wasn't there already a "non-cubers say the darnest things" thread.
> 
> I believe that this is similar to that
> 
> Hence, this thread fails.



yes, fail

But while im here, i saw a noob at school today who did R' D' R D like 8 times :fp and i told him i could solve and he was like whatever, gave up and gave it to me and i solved LL in 3 seconds while he was looking away.
Then i just left his cube on the desk and went to my class.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 19, 2009)

I hate solving cubes for people. Just cause I did it for this one kid at a play ground who had one and he went up to his mom and was all "look what I did" and I was like :fp buddy, you want your mom to be proud of you that bad.


----------



## vgbjason (Nov 19, 2009)

I cube in public with the intention of avoiding unbearable boredom. I don't like it when people seem to have no grasp of the cube even when i explain it to them in length, but I don't have a real problem with the "showoff" comments.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 19, 2009)

vgbjason said:


> I don't like it when people seem to have no grasp of the cube even when i explain it to them in length...



Just remember that most non-cubers see the cube as 54 stickers that somehow move around the puzzle. If you can correct them about this misconception before explaining anything else to them, this can help.

Chris


----------



## anythingtwisty (Nov 19, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...


Well, if one is bad at yo-yo, then injury could be caused.......


----------



## edd5190 (Nov 19, 2009)

But I _am_ a showoff...


----------



## V-te (Nov 19, 2009)

The problem is, if you can do something not very many can, and you enjoy it, and you do it in public, then it's called "showing off" (eg playing guitar in public, skating, or just singing). I'm not usually fond of the "real X do this" thing, but in this case; if you are a real cuber, you wouldn't be afriad to cube in public, better yet have a DNF blindfold solve in public.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Nov 19, 2009)

I normally don't cube in obvious places where people can see, and if I do I normally don't do timing. I get into slow R&D mode so that I don't appear like I am showing off.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 19, 2009)

Random people who see you cubing will not determine whether you're showing off or not based on the speed of your solves; it's not like they all know what you average.
Stop limiting yourself because you think random strangers seeing your speed will cause problems that going slower won't.


----------

